# LAMP unter RedHat



## target (24. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe einen LAMP mit einem Tut installiert, scheint alles zu laufen, aber ich kann nicht draufzugreifen.
Egal ob mit http://localhost, oder http://'LAN-IP', es kommt immer:
'The connection was refused when attempting to connect localhost' (Browser=Mozilla)

Ich hab noch nicht soo viel Ahnung von Linux, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

(btw: FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND SCHÖNE FEIERTAGE EUCH ALLEN!)


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Dezember 2002)

und hast den Webserver auch gestartet?

apachectl start


----------



## target (25. Dezember 2002)

aah, da gabs ne fehlermeldung beim starten vom apache:
Mir fehlt die Bibliothek libdb.so.3

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

update:
Wenn ich mir die datei runterlad und installieren will, meint er, es fehlt eine libstdc++-2.95.1_2.10.0-3.i386.rpm
Und wenn ich dann versuch die zu installieren, dann meint er wiederum, dass schon ne neuere Version von ihr installiert is. Ich komm also net weiter


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Dezember 2002)

nimm den apache aus deiner RedHat Distribution da gibts keine 
probleme.


----------



## target (25. Dezember 2002)

ok, probier ich mal , danke


----------

